# Minh Thai's WR Scramble



## mgwallisa (May 26, 2006)

I remember seeing a recreation of his solve using graphics that I thought I had saved, but I can't find it. I don't remember if it had the scramble in the video, but that's what I would like to have. Anyone still have this?


----------



## pjk (May 26, 2006)

I havent seen it, but wasnt that the 22.xx second solve back in the early 1980's? I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## mgwallisa (May 26, 2006)

I can't link his video, but it's on speedcubing.com in the multimedia.


----------



## Dennis (May 27, 2006)

http://www.speedcubing.com/videos/rubikwc1982.wmv

easy B) 

Did'nt found the scramble and solution though...


----------



## mgwallisa (May 27, 2006)

Now, click on your first link.


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2006)

Look which genius said "Rubik's cone" (found in one of those articles):
http://tinyurl.com/ppbz7
Wait, that was actually his daddy.


----------



## mgwallisa (May 27, 2006)

Here we go, from strangepuzzle.

http://strangepuzzle.com/videos/3x3x3%20MinhThai%2022.95.wmv


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StefanPochmann_@May 27 2006, 05:10 PM
> * Look which genius said "Rubik's cone" (found in one of those articles):
> http://tinyurl.com/ppbz7
> Wait, that was actually his daddy. *


 That link is the 3rd google hit now for that link 

~Thom


----------

